
‘It’s like hell here’: Australia bakes as record temperatures nudge 50C - bubblehack3r
https://www.theguardian.com/australia-news/2019/jan/19/australia-swelters-as-relentless-hot-weather-smashes-records
======
hnnh44
Is there a reason ground-coupled geat exchangers wouldn't work?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground-
coupled_heat_exchange...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground-
coupled_heat_exchanger)

~~~
contravariant
For homeless people?

~~~
hnnh44
Wow. I skimmed the title and just read the article.

Aside from a single sentence mentioning homeless people mid way, nothing else
in the article was geared towards the homeless.

Even the splash image at top was people lounging on a beach midday. Not
something you'd associate with homeless people doing.

------
airbreather
We are in Perth, the car told us it was 41.5 degc on the way to the beach
today, but it is very dry with low humidity so not as bad as it sounds. One
place was 43.8 at midday, which is over 110F.

We left the house open today and ran the misters, spent some time in the pool,
because we are elevated and catch the breeze it was fine, might run the AC
tonight for sleeping.

Perth people are used to it, the real problem is the temp of the minimum, for
sleeping.

~~~
dariusjs
Isn’t the real problem that it’s just getting warmer and warmer? These bouts
are getting pretty frequent I reckon

~~~
airbreather
Here you go - [https://amp.watoday.com.au/national/western-
australia/winter...](https://amp.watoday.com.au/national/western-
australia/winter-is-coming-unseasonal-weather-in-sight-for-wa-as-temperatures-
tipped-to-dip-20190121-p50spt.html)

